# Romex Storage in the van



## wyork (Jun 6, 2012)

What do you guys do as far as storing romex, I keep 2 rolls of 12-2, 2 rolls of 14-2 a roll each of 14-3, 12-3, 10-2, 10-3 , 12-2 mc, Im struggling with where to put them in the van where they wont roll around the truck freely. Wondering if anyone has come up with any ideas to cleverly store it.
thanks!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The best I can think of is to build a bin with shelves and put them in. Obviously the bigger areas need to be down low and then the individual coils higher up. It takes up lots of space


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Milk creates work really well. 220/221 turned me on to that one.

I'd loose the 12/3. How often does that get used?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Milk creates work really well. 220/221 turned me on to that one.
> 
> I'd loose the 12/3. How often does that get used?


I use it PLENTY, I LOVE mwbcs


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I use it PLENTY, I LOVE mwbcs


Where, In kitchens? 

That roll of wire would be a waste of space, if you don't use it at least once a month.

**Edit** I take back that one a month statement. I've got some wire I carry around that I only use once in a while. Still, I would have to go out of my way to burn a roll of 12/3.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Where, In kitchens?
> 
> That roll of wire would be a waste of space, if you don't use it at least once a month.
> 
> **Edit** I take back that one a month statement. I've got some wire I carry around that I only use once in a while. Still, I would have to go out of my way to burn a roll of 12/3.


Kitchens , baths, dining rooms, you Nam it, mwbcs save money


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't used romex in decades.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Kitchens , baths, dining rooms, you Nam it, mwbcs save money


That will end once you're on the 2014 and have to AFCI protect all those circuits.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Does your supply house deliver to job sites?if they knew maybe you can get away with 1 roll of each instead of 2 save a lot of weight gas mileage.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

On an old employer's van I had some on leave me a peice of plate metal with some square tubing welded to it, it worked like a charm throw the rolls on (stuff you don't use often on the bottom) it fit in the back of the van between the bins and the door.

Fast forward to now I have the cheaper un-welded solution, some plywood cut to fit with 3/4" gas pipe attached to it works almost the same but I have a bungee on it as some times my wild driving makes it go tippy tippy.


----------



## TLinSTL (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been using J-hooks screwed to the passenger side of my van between the side and back door. It's works pretty well for MC as well. The less stuff I can keep up and off the floor, the better.


----------



## wyork (Jun 6, 2012)

thank you everybody for the input, I think im going to weld up some square tubing and give that a shot, Ill post some pics when I am done!


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

wyork said:


> thank you everybody for the input, I think im going to weld up some square tubing and give that a shot, Ill post some pics when I am done!


Just use big enough plate metal and to a point the weight of the rolls will help to stabilize it. just be careful on turns. :thumbsup:


----------

